# Anyone had a windscreen yet ?



## UnionJackJim (May 31, 2009)

Picked up a nice chip just under the wiper blade today , 1hour later I have a nice 12" crack running up into my field of vision :bawling: Has anyone else had to have a screen yet ? any feedback or warnings :nervous:


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

UnionJackJim said:


> Picked up a nice chip just under the wiper blade today , 1hour later I have a nice 12" crack running up into my field of vision :bawling: Has anyone else had to have a screen yet ? any feedback or warnings :nervous:


I believe they're about £1000 each. Make sure you use the correct provider as per your Insurers policy or you'll end up with the bill!


----------



## SKIDMO (Feb 9, 2009)

they are 669.34 plus vat supply only from a HPC


----------



## Frosty (Aug 9, 2001)

SKIDMO said:


> they are 669.34 plus vat supply only from a HPC


Given the cost of the other parts on the car, that's actually not too bad.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Frosty said:


> Given the cost of the other parts on the car, that's actually not too bad.


Until you try to find someone to fit it! None of the major boys will "fit only" so I can't see HPC's selling many. Normally an Insurance condition you use their approved supplier so check before you spend any money. :thumbsup:


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

...And there are 2 types....one for early Base level cars without sensors built in, and one with sensors that fits the rest....Middlehurst have 3 on the sensor ones in stock, and I'm still waiting for my insurance comany's windscreen company to get back to me from last thursday about availability of the base level ones....

Guy


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I'm about to be on my third!

Original cracked last year and was replaced (according to the guy from Autoglass) at a cost of £1600. 

Worse still, he made a small crack in the piece of painted plastic trim that covers the whole A pillar and the side of the roof back to the rear of the door. 
That cost Admiral another £1000! 

Now this second screen has an enormous crack across nearly its whole width and is about to be replaced.

Double irony is that I have since renewed insurance with Competition Car Insurance, but the incident and claim were back when I was still insured with Admiral! I certainly got my money's worth from that multi-car premium. Sorry to the rest of you who are still with them. :nervous:

At least I didn't make a pedestrian protection system claim on them too!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Frosty said:


> Given the cost of the other parts on the car, that's actually not too bad.


I agree, thats a fair price... not far off a volvo screen I got a few years back... shame the rest of the car isn't quite so cheaply replaceable..


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

SKIDMO said:


> they are 669.34 plus vat supply only from a HPC




Really? we can do them for £280 shipped


----------



## rossmcleod (Apr 9, 2010)

now thats a cracking price


----------



## UnionJackJim (May 31, 2009)

*Poor old Admiral*

cheer's guy's , Im still waiting for auto glass to get back to me , think Admiral will not be as good as the last two years next time , but will cross that bridge when I come to it


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> I'm about to be on my third!
> 
> Original cracked last year and was replaced (according to the guy from Autoglass) at a cost of £1600.
> 
> ...


I have several stone chips; on my first screen, but could do with a replacement. Repaired via the gift of DIY to stop it spreading.

Whilst performing (coz it was a performance) the repair, I couldn't help but notice how soft and flexible the glass feels. It feels thinner than my other cars' screens. And with all the replacements taking place, is it a sign of the times, or yet another cut corner? Hmmmmm.


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

I had mine replaced under Insurance (with Autoglass). Normally they would use a Pilkington screen but as the vehicle is under two years old I insisted on a Nissan one which was agreed by the Insurers.

Autoglass showed me their buy-in price from Nissan - it was £1,220.

Are the cheaper ones on here Nissan ones? I'd be surprised that Autoglass arent getting them cheaper too....


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

WoREoD said:


> I had mine replaced under Insurance (with Autoglass). Normally they would use a Pilkington screen but as the vehicle is under two years old I insisted on a Nissan one which was agreed by the Insurers.
> 
> Autoglass showed me their buy-in price from Nissan - it was £1,220.
> 
> Are the cheaper ones on here Nissan ones? I'd be surprised that Autoglass arent getting them cheaper too....


As I said, mine was apparently £1600 last year! Some very strange pricing going on here...

Are the £280 ones, Nissan OEM with rain sensors?


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thread revival ..... answer needed to above question.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

David.Yu said:


> As I said, mine was apparently £1600 last year! Some very strange pricing going on here...
> 
> Are the £280 ones, Nissan OEM with rain sensors?


Just had my third screen fitted yesterday by National Windscreens via Admiral.

Good service, took more care than the Autoglass guy who broke the A pillar trim (and apparently made a hidden crack in the other one which these guys spotted before they took it off  ). 

They said the screen cost £700 this time, so the price has dropped since my first replacement one last year.

They are bloody fragile though. It had picked up another chip just before being replaced! 
Maybe I should extend my wrap to the windscreen too...


----------



## T Rex (Mar 23, 2010)

Driving this morning and got a chip on the bottom right corner...by the time i got home it developed into quite a crack! Anyway awaiting call from National Windsreen via good old Admiral!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

T Rex said:


> Driving this morning and got a chip on the bottom right corner...by the time i got home it developed into quite a crack! Anyway awaiting call from National Windsreen via good old Admiral!


Same thing with my most recent crack. Small stone chip became a foot long crack overnight.

Our hard suspension probably doesn't help, but these cars must be losing Admiral a fortune...


----------



## dacam (May 29, 2010)

Had a new screen fitted 23/08 by Autoglass total cost circa £1650 plus vat, vehicle just had first birthday.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

dacam said:


> Had a new screen fitted 23/08 by Autoglass total cost circa £1650 plus vat, vehicle just had first birthday.


Yeah that's what they charged Admiral last year + another £950 to replace the A pillar trim _they_ broke!

They sound like rip-off merchants compared to other glass companies. Why do Admiral still use them?
This impacts all our insurance premiums...


----------



## kk1 (Nov 3, 2009)

David 
CC insurance limits windscreen cover to £1000.00


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

kk1 said:


> David
> CC insurance limits windscreen cover to £1000.00


That's why I hope a) I don't need a fourth one
and b) if I do, I'm going to tell them to supply it from anyone other than Autoglass!


----------



## kk1 (Nov 3, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> That's why I hope a) I don't need a fourth one
> and b) if I do, I'm going to tell them to supply it from anyone other than Autoglass!


Fair enough David and good luck


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

UnionJackJim said:


> Picked up a nice chip just under the wiper blade today , 1hour later I have a nice 12" crack running up into my field of vision :bawling: Has anyone else had to have a screen yet ? any feedback or warnings :nervous:


Same here today... 7" so far and growing...! :bawling:

Checked my Richard Egger Insurance and the bugger has limited the cost £500 + 50 quid excess.

Not impressed given the premium paid. They are going to have to cut a great deal for me to renew with them. :wavey:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Aerodramatics said:


> Same here today... 7" so far and growing...! :bawling:
> 
> Checked my Richard Egger Insurance and the bugger has limited the cost £500 + 50 quid excess.
> 
> Not impressed given the premium paid. They are going to have to cut a great deal for me to renew with them. :wavey:


Uh oh. Shop around for the replacement then, 'cos as seen on this thread, Autoglass charge £1600!


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

*windsreen*

i just had a replacement screen as my had a crack in it.

Kevan Kemp at SVM sorted mine out. got fitted wedsenday just gone.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Ha, just got a quote out of Autoglass- "in partnership" with Chaucer Insurance (Richard Eggers underwriters)...

You'll never guess....

£2150.99 !!!!!! :lamer:

:runaway::runaway::runaway: 

Absolutely scandalous for a piece of glass... 



The fella quoting me gasped when the price came up on his screen... I did ask what the 99p was for, and the lad said it wasn't his bonus... I explained the insurance limit problem and asked for their best possible price... and he was allowed to discount it to...

£1500 !!!

Need to find a better price than this, it's a small fortune for a piece of glass - I'm pretty sure I could get it double glazed and heated and maybe bullet proof for 2 grand!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Check p1 of this thread. There are (much) cheaper suppliers out there, but you'll have to find someone to install it for you.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

do we have anything like this in uk??

Invisible Windshield Protection Films by ClearPlex


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Check p1 of this thread. There are (much) cheaper suppliers out there, but you'll have to find someone to install it for you.


Ta. Matty's post sounds great... 

Lol just checked the Neweraparts online quote page wants to know a life history, bank balance and log book for a quote:

Contact NeweraParts

Still if they could come close to their August price for an OEM rain/light sensor compatible screen (fitted in the rearview mirror?) that's well worth it. :wavey:

I shall follow up this lead, but it sounds too good to be true ! A sensible price for a windscreen... whatever next? :bowdown1: :chuckle:


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Just for fun... the AA's best price is £1750.02 !


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

What's the legality of Lexan, Speed Glass, in the UK?
SpeedGlass Racing Windshields - Percy's High Performance


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Thrust said:


> What's the legality of Lexan, Speed Glass, in the UK?
> SpeedGlass Racing Windshields - Percy's High Performance


No idea myself. But if it's just as safe but lighter than normal glass it sounds ideal! Eventually we could get all the glass lightened in the car... a really tempting alternative. I wonder if there is a UK supplier and fitter out there?

I'd imagine there's a good 50kg in the whole lot... has any breaker weighed an R35's glass? (Seen it done for the GR6 and suspension, but not the glass).


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Even if they were legal, you wouldn't want a polycarbonate screen on a road car! Will scratch straight away and be rendered opaque by windscreen wipers almost immediately and would no doubt give optical distortions and be horrendously noisy (especially in the rain).


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Go first R35 speedster

V8 atom gets away with a teeny screen:banned:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Had mine done before Xmas - Autoglass said it was most expensive he had ever seen (total £1700 inc fit and VAT). Bloke was fabulous who came to fit it but, guess what, cracked the A pillar and three months later they have fitted my shiny new one - another £1000 apparently! Elephant are going to love me come renewal.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

ROG350Z said:


> Had mine done before Xmas - Autoglass said it was most expensive he had ever seen (total £1700 inc fit and VAT). Bloke was fabulous who came to fit it but, guess what, cracked the A pillar and three months later they have fitted my shiny new one - another £1000 apparently! Elephant are going to love me come renewal.


FFS, they don't learn do they! Read page 1 of this thread to see that they did exactly the same thing to my car well over a year ago! 

Insurance cos should not have to pay out for avoidable damage done by Autoglass, that should come out from Autoglass's budget (and hopefully pull the funding for those annoying radio ads).

The guy from National Windscreens who fitted my 2nd replacement screen was extremely careful and didn't damage anything, plus they were about half the price of Autoglass.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

rossmcleod said:


> now thats a cracking price


 and that's a smashingly bad pun !! LOL


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

David.Yu said:


> FFS, they don't learn do they! Read page 1 of this thread to see that they did exactly the same thing to my car well over a year ago!
> 
> Insurance cos should not have to pay out for avoidable damage done by Autoglass, that should come out from Autoglass's budget (and hopefully pull the funding for those annoying radio ads).
> 
> The guy from National Windscreens who fitted my 2nd replacement screen was extremely careful and didn't damage anything, plus they were about half the price of Autoglass.


OMG Dave not someone else not reading the whole thread !!!!


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Just reading this thread made me go and check my policy. They will only cover upto £450.... eek


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Got a stone chip right in the centre at the weekend whilst on M40 :-(. Not in my line of sight, actually hidden by the rearview mirror. It looks really weird though, on the outside theres the chalky little dink, but it looks like theres a small cicular ring/chip inside the laminate. No glass missing, but it looks like there is. 
I took it to Autoglass as they were close by and open 4:30 on Sat. The guy said it could be repaired but would be slightly visible still.
However they aren't approved with Admiral anymore...obviously due to the trauma on this thread etc. 
I've an Admiral multicar policy. £70 excess for replacement, free repair, with National Windscreen.
They're coming tomorrow to repair it, I haven't used it since or looked to see if it's developed into a crack.
I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Done, quick and easy at home. Only thing left to see is a small dink where the initial stone hit. National Windscreen through Admiral no problems, no cost. Chap had left Auto Windscreens a few weeks ago! he dodged a bullet there.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yeah about 1500 bullets so I hear ! LOL


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Indeed, he was telling me that just before he left they couldn't get the right internal resins and were being told to fill the screens with the surface stuff. He said he refused to do this though. Also since his colleagues were asked to fill their vans at their cost and it's likely they will be knocked for outstanding wages..


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Never !! How bloody disgusting, what a shoddy practise !!! 

They should just dump the "merchandise" outside the front door and tell them that they want thier wages I WOULD !


----------



## Kilted GTR (Jan 8, 2011)

£1750 for a windscreen.
£1000 for an pillar
£2250 for tyres
brake discs and pads?
Nissan must sell these cars at a loss going by the cost of replacement parts:chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Kilted GTR said:


> £1750 for a windscreen.
> £1000 for an pillar
> £2250 for tyres
> brake discs and pads?
> Nissan must sell these cars at a loss going by the cost of replacement parts:chuckle:


Yup, now we know why the new car hasn't changed much and they are asking £10 to £15k more !!!!

I can tell you that a new set of Brakes (Discs, Callipers and Pads) are £7,000 from an HPC!! 

I have a set for sale at 1/2 that price as I opted to upgrade mine for Track use. They have only covered 3,000 miles, most of that for the running in period. And that is for ALL four corners !!

Let me know if you need a set !


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Kilted GTR said:


> £1750 for a windscreen.
> £1000 for an pillar
> £2250 for tyres
> brake discs and pads?
> Nissan must sell these cars at a loss going by the cost of replacement parts:chuckle:


You must remember that all Nissan replacement parts are laced with Kryptonite which is not cheap!


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

Had a windscreen from Autogalss and they forgot to reconnect the windscreen washers!

Found out on M4 on a day just after the snow and with salt drying on the screen all the time!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Steve said:


> OMG Dave not someone else not reading the whole thread !!!!


Suitably chastened ;-(


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Out of interest, had my genuine OEM replacement windscreen fitted today for the princely sum of £1436 including VAT, which is extremely expensive for a piece of glass, but much better than the original positively kingly £2150.99 I was first quoted by Autoglass.

Thumbs up to National Windscreens for a better price and a good, clean fit, with undamaged A-pillars. Autolights working, need to check the auto wipers next.

Now to take my insurers to task....


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Did they fill the sensor with gel or does the new screen come with the gel pack fitted ?


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Sorry for the late reply, just noticed your quezzy.

When I dropped my mota off at their workshop I saw the screen being lifted, there was no gel pack with it that I could see.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------

